# [EVDL] Putting a J1772 nozzle on an old Avcon EVSE?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This has been discussed before and is on the evdl archives. 
Here is one of the links
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Avcom-EV-adapter-for-Chevy-Volt-td3672519.html

There is an evdl member that sells the components and gives the info on 
how to do, they should have made contact with you offline by now.

I do not know of anyone locally in the SF Bay area that would do the
work 
for you, but it can be done, it is do able. It will take some measuring,
cutting, crimping, and soldering.


There is however an alternative, buy a low cost J1772 EVSE:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
Depending on what you are charging, if 3kW is all you need, the:

Modified Nissan level 1+ upgrade (15A rev2) ~$840 (Source: 20A @240VAC
3.3kW)
(with exchange of original unmodified Nissan level1 EVSE, price drops to
~$290)
(can be used for either level 1 or 2 charging - this EVSE is mainly for
Leaf EV use)
http://evseupgrade.com/

is quite popular with the Leaf EV crowd but has been used with other
Production
EVs/pih.

Perhaps you could state what you plan to use it for and where it will be
used
(on the road, in the garage, outdoors. etc.)?


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Jenn Rodriguez wrote:
> > We have an old, basic Avcon EVSE that we used to charge the Th!nk City we
> > rented for 9 months in 2002-2003.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Contact [email protected] in livermore for J1772 conversion work.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Putting-a-J1772-nozzle-on-an-old-Avcon-EVSE-tp4398627p4398792.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> This has been discussed before and is on the evdl archives.
> Here is one of the links
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Avcom-EV-adapter-for-Chevy-Volt-td3672519.html
>
> There is an evdl member that sells the components and gives the info on
> how to do, they should have made contact with you offline by now.

Thanks for the referral Bruce, at least I guess that is me you are referring to.

> I do not know of anyone locally in the SF Bay area that would do the
> work
> for you, but it can be done, it is do able. It will take some measuring,
> cutting, crimping, and soldering.

If you get the J1772 Plug and cord, it is a simple 15-20 minute job, easy to follow instructions at 
http://tucsonev.com/EVIDS50.html

> There is however an alternative, buy a low cost J1772 EVSE:
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
> Depending on what you are charging, if 3kW is all you need, the:

I think that there are installation charges associated with all of those that you've listed, so the 
final cost can be considerably higher than the price you've put, or even suggested on the website.
This is one of the problems that has been associated with the J1772 EVSE's up to now.

> Modified Nissan level 1+ upgrade (15A rev2) ~$840 (Source: 20A @240VAC
> 3.3kW)
> (with exchange of original unmodified Nissan level1 EVSE, price drops to
> ~$290)
> (can be used for either level 1 or 2 charging - this EVSE is mainly for
> Leaf EV use)
> http://evseupgrade.com/

> is quite popular with the Leaf EV crowd but has been used with other
> Production
> EVs/pih.

It has had some problems charging other than Leaf cars.

> Perhaps you could state what you plan to use it for and where it will be
> used
> (on the road, in the garage, outdoors. etc.)?

on the road - I'm developing a J1772 Compatible EVSE that is portable and only needs to be plugged 
into a plug, just like any 120vac or 240vac appliance, no installation necessary. Check it out at 
http://tucsonev.com/J1772EVSE.html

> {brucedp.150m.com}


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jenn,

I can sell you the J1772 Plug alone or Plug with cord, it is a very simple change out. Check out my 
website for a simple 'how-to' http://tucsonev.com/EVIDS50.html

If you decide you'd like someone else to do the change out, I'm sure someone will volunteer. It 
really only should take about 15-20 minutes.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jenn Rodriguez" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, February 17, 2012 3:15 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Putting a J1772 nozzle on an old Avcon EVSE?


> We have an old, basic Avcon EVSE that we used to charge the Th!nk City we
> rented for 9 months in 2002-2003.
>
> Is there someone out there that can change the paddle-like nozzle for the
> new standard round J1772 nozzle for us? We're happy to pay to have it
> done. Even better if it's someone in the SF Bay area so maybe we wouldn't
> have to ship it.
>
> Thanks for any referrals,
>
> Jenn
> Santa Clara, CA
> [email protected]
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120217/e7b88738/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Bruce,

For clarification, we have a portablized Avcon Power Pak that we plug into
our dryer outlet in the garage. We'd like the newer J1772 end to charge
our new Mitsubishi iMiEV at level 2 at home. (We would rarely/maybe never
actually take it on the road with us.)

Since we already have about $400 in sunk costs in the Avcon, it would be
great to upgrade it rather than buying a whole new unit for $800+. Sounds
like it's possible, from the thread you linked to and a couple of replies
I've gotten.

Jenn
Santa Clara, CA

Date: Fri, 17 Feb 2012 15:00:38 -0800
From: Bruce EVangel Parmenter <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Putting a J1772 nozzle on an old Avcon EVSE?
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"

This has been discussed before and is on the evdl archives.
Here is one of the links
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Avcom-EV-adapter-for-Chevy-Volt-td3672519.html

There is an evdl member that sells the components and gives the info on
how to do, they should have made contact with you offline by now.

I do not know of anyone locally in the SF Bay area that would do the
work
for you, but it can be done, it is do able. It will take some measuring,
cutting, crimping, and soldering.


There is however an alternative, buy a low cost J1772 EVSE:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Low-Cost-EVSE-td3835375.html
Depending on what you are charging, if 3kW is all you need, the:

Modified Nissan level 1+ upgrade (15A rev2) ~$840 (Source: 20A @240VAC
3.3kW)
(with exchange of original unmodified Nissan level1 EVSE, price drops to
~$290)
(can be used for either level 1 or 2 charging - this EVSE is mainly for
Leaf EV use)
http://evseupgrade.com/

is quite popular with the Leaf EV crowd but has been used with other
Production
EVs/pih.

Perhaps you could state what you plan to use it for and where it will be
used
(on the road, in the garage, outdoors. etc.)?


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Jenn Rodriguez wrote:
> > We have an old, basic Avcon EVSE that we used to charge the Th!nk City we
> > rented for 9 months in 2002-2003.
> >
> ...


----------

